# Which Route Into Italy?



## swallow

Going to Livorno early may wondering what route to take i.e. through St gottard tunnel switzerland or france-frejus-italy? We wont be in a hurry and dislike toll roads unless really necessary. Has anyone done route via Germany-Austria- italy at this time of year?


----------



## Zebedee

Simple answer.

Since you are not in a hurry, go over the top. :wink:

Doesn't matter which pass really, but some of the smaller ones are by far the nicest. Apart from the considerable expense, I would never go through the tunnel if I had the option.

A picnic on a high altitude layby or observation place is a wonderful experience . . . much better than breathing all the fumes trapped in a long and claustrophobic tunnel. 

As for the rest of the route, any of the route planners can be forced to avoid toll roads. I always use Autoroute, and it's a pain to keep dragging the route off the tolls, but worth it - since we dislike them as much as you do. _(However you set the preferences, they all try to take you on toll roads at some point!!)_

You don't see anything of the country you are travelling through on a toll - or a motorway for that matter!

Dave


----------



## Cyclewalkbob

Sorry to add to the thread but we to are thinking of going to Livorno from Interlarken in July.

I was thinking of the St Goddard Pass, but see how squiggily it is on the map!!!!

do you think a 2011 130bhp fiat with a 3500cwt would be fine doing it?


----------



## Philippft

I would advise you go using the 'Russell route' also, you will need a Swiss Vignette if your motorhome is under 3.5T (here http://rail.stc.co.uk/userdata_vignette.php?passid=5&frame=1&system=GB&affiliateid=45).
The Vignette also covers tunnels so the Gothard tunnel will be free in both directions.

Enjoy


----------



## Broko

Ive done the St Gothard Pass in a 120 Fiat with a motorbike on the back. No problem apart from dropping down a few gears. Also done Furka pass in an Autocruise Wentworth with a motorcycle trailer.

Its a great experiance best done on a motorcycle but just as scenic in a motorhome.

Dont go on the old St Gothard pass unless you are a thrill seeker.


Cyclewalkbob said:


> Sorry to add to the thread but we to are thinking of going to Livorno from Interlarken in July.
> 
> I was thinking of the St Goddard Pass, but see how squiggily it is on the map!!!!
> 
> do you think a 2011 130bhp fiat with a 3500cwt would be fine doing it?


----------



## Broko

You need to check that the passes are open in early May.



swallow said:


> Going to Livorno early may


Another pic.


----------



## Cyclewalkbob

Thank you - are the pictures of the old or new St Gottard Pass?

Will have to get vignette as will be travelling to Interlaken via motorway so it could be the Tunnel for us!!!

Thanks again

bob


----------



## Broko

The cobble stones are the Old gotthard pass. The new one sweeps above it and it quite easy for a van.



Cyclewalkbob said:


> Thank you - are the pictures of the old or new St Gottard Pass?
> 
> Will have to get vignette as will be travelling to Interlaken via motorway so it could be the Tunnel for us!!!
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> bob


----------



## 100127

Go over the Simplon pass from Brig. Beautiful drive, and no effort on the MH.


----------



## jedi

Hi,

Just driven through Austria to Italy (now in Slovenia) over the last two days.

From Munich A8/E45towards Rosenheim.

Jct 101 right on A93/E45.

Exit at jct 59 (before border) towards Walchsee.

Right on 176 towards Kitzbuhel.

Through Mittershill.

Felberbauern tunnel (10 euros  )

On to Lienz.

Here turn right in direction of Italy and Lake Garda.

NO motorways, no vignette required.

It's further east than you need to be but if you have time you can take in the Romantischstrasse through Bavaria.

Two years ago crossed through Switzerland to Italy (30 euros for vignette). St Gothard Pass new road is wide and easy driving (forget the tunnel) and see some sights.

We came from Interlaken through Sustens Pass, which was even more spectacular, to get to St Gothard.

Happy travelling,

Jed


----------



## Rapide561

*Simplon Pass*

LOL @ "The Russell Route"

I have done the Simplon Pass in a coach and it is no bother.

I usually use th via Switzerland route for Italy as I am so familiar with it. You can get to Basle toll free, then the vignette for Switzerland.

Russell


----------



## charlieivan

We went from France to Italy last year and as we were in no hurry we went from Grenoble via Briancon. Toll free and very good roads. Excellent picnic stop right at the top on the border. Stopped overnight at "camping La Cascade" at Le Bourg-d' Oisans. ACSI site (no 1548 in this years book) right on first bend of l'alp d'huez of Tour de France fame.


----------



## 100127

*Re: Simplon Pass*



Rapide561 said:


> LOL @ "The Russell Route"
> 
> I have done the Simplon Pass in a coach and it is no bother.
> 
> I usually use th via Switzerland route for Italy as I am so familiar with it. You can get to Basle toll free, then the vignette for Switzerland.
> 
> Russell


Have you done the Susten Pass at Wassen?


----------



## hmh

*Which Route Into Italy*

If you are going through France then Gap Barcelonnette Colle della Maddalena is nice, but check all those passes in May, they might still be closed.

Helen


----------



## Hydrocell

Hi Swallow 
This the route we take.
We have travelled to Venice the last three years running we found this route was the best for us and apart for the toll on the Swiss Boarder and the toll on the A4 in Italy.
We try Austria the toll there was 32 euros and 8 euros for the Burner past each way the Austria toll only lasts for 10 day and the Swiss lasts for twelve months from January to December. 
Our route is as follows.
From Calais to Dunkerque on the A16 then onto the A25/E42 to Lille then onto the A7 Towards Namur on the A15 then pickup the A4/E411 to Luxemburg for our first stopover at Luxemburg at Alzingen Camp site good site good facilities and easy to get a bus just outside the camp in to the city. Best to fill up with fuel as it’s cheaper here; this campsite is in the ACSI book page 199 item 447 last year we only paid 11 euros per night with electric.
From Luxemburg we A3 down to the A8/E29 towards Saarbrucken onto the A620 to junction 3 then turn onto the N61 towards Strasbourg and pickup the A35/E25 towards Basel where you will come to the boarder were you will need a Vignette you can pay the attendant at the boarder all other camps they charge 28 euros but for us Brits they charge 40 euros I complained bitterly last year about this and nearly got arrested but ended up paying 40 euros but I’ve since fund that you can bye one online for 28.50 euros.
Anyway back to the route A2/E25/E35 towards Luzern for our next stopover.
Continue on the A2/E35 to the Italy Boarder and onto the A9 towards Milan from the A9 you’ll A8 follow this road around Milan to the A4/E66 towards Venice our next stop was at Lake Garda just off the A4 We stopped Perchiera de Garda at a camp called Butterfly at 15 euros per night great camp right on the lake in the ACSI book on page 771 Item 2031.
From here just follow the A4 to Venice however we followed the A4 around to the air port and followed the N14 to portegrand and followed the road to Lido de Jesolo and on to Cavallino to Camping Cavallino this camp site is highly recommended in the ACSI Book page 740 Item 1937 15 euros per night right on the beach short bus ride to port Sabbioni for the ferry the Venice. There are around 28 camp sites in this area so plenty of choice.

I hope this helps
Regards
Ray


----------



## eddied

*Frejus Tunnel*

 Just a word of warning. Right now is not a good time to plan using the Frejus as a route into Italy.
There is a lot of controversy in the Val di Susa about the building of the the high speed rail link to Lyon from Torino; with frequent, almost daily, road blocks of the access roads near Bardonecchia. This also affects access to the Mont Cenis pass too of course.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## spatz1

Hydrocell said:


> Hi Swallow
> This the route we take.
> We have travelled to Venice the last three years running we found this route was the best for us and apart for the toll on the Swiss Boarder and the toll on the A4 in Italy.
> We try Austria the toll there was 32 euros and 8 euros for the Burner past each way the Austria toll only lasts for 10 day and the Swiss lasts for twelve months from January to December.
> Our route is as follows.
> From Calais to Dunkerque on the A16 then onto the A25/E42 to Lille then onto the A7 Towards Namur on the A15 then pickup the A4/E411 to Luxemburg for our first stopover at Luxemburg at Alzingen Camp site good site good facilities and easy to get a bus just outside the camp in to the city. Best to fill up with fuel as it's cheaper here; this campsite is in the ACSI Book [MHF Link] page 199 item 447 last year we only paid 11 euros per night with electric.
> From Luxemburg we A3 down to the A8/E29 towards Saarbrucken onto the A620 to junction 3 then turn onto the N61 towards Strasbourg and pickup the A35/E25 towards Basel where you will come to the boarder were you will need a Vignette you can pay the attendant at the boarder all other camps they charge 28 euros but for us Brits they charge 40 euros I complained bitterly last year about this and nearly got arrested but ended up paying 40 euros but I've since fund that you can bye one online for 28.50 euros.
> Anyway back to the route A2/E25/E35 towards Luzern for our next stopover.
> Continue on the A2/E35 to the Italy Boarder and onto the A9 towards Milan from the A9 you'll A8 follow this road around Milan to the A4/E66 towards Venice our next stop was at Lake Garda just off the A4 We stopped Perchiera de Garda at a camp called Butterfly at 15 euros per night great camp right on the lake in the ACSI Book [MHF Link] on page 771 Item 2031.
> From here just follow the A4 to Venice however we followed the A4 around to the air port and followed the N14 to portegrand and followed the road to Lido de Jesolo and on to Cavallino to Camping Cavallino this camp site is highly recommended in the ACSI Book [MHF Link] page 740 Item 1937 15 euros per night right on the beach short bus ride to port Sabbioni for the ferry the Venice. There are around 28 camp sites in this area so plenty of choice.
> 
> I hope this helps
> Regards
> Ray


Thats the route i took bar going on down to Rome instead of "lido di 150 miles of italian skegness ".....

All those stops make it a hell of a journey and rushing back for work after a uk trip, i found out you can do Sheffield to Rome in 23 hours non stop ferry included :wink:


----------



## p-c

Hi All
eddied, are there still problems with road blocks on the Mont Cenis pass? Also is the pass doabled in a 130 hp coachbuilt with a toad?
Thanks
p-c


----------



## pomme1

I've done the St Gottard, the Grimsel, the Furka and the Simplon many times in a 4T 'van. No problems, but in May you'll need to check they are open.

Roger


----------

